# Counterfeit Cuttwood in SA



## CuttwoodJeff (6/6/17)

Hello Everybody,

I was directed here by one of our friends in the Vape Community in SA. My name is Jeff Evans and i service our (Cuttwood LLC) international markets. It has come to my attention for some time now that Cuttwood has been victim to Chinese counterfeit manufacturers, and that SA retailers choose to carry that product instead of paying a little bit more to provide you with our great flavors. I have lost all business into SA due to this problem. But it's not the business i'm worried about, i'm concerned that you get the wrong idea of what our product actually taste like. Many have come to enjoy the product we make and unfortunately is not around in SA anymore. I would strongly advise you not buying any Cuttwood from any retailer as i have not sold a single bottle into SA for quite some time now. If you know of any local shops that you would like to see it in, please feel free to have them give me an email as i would be happy to help. You all deserve to have the real stuff!!! We have undergone counterfeit measures to our product and will soon be putting authorized retailers on our website in other countries. I hope all is well to my friends down south, and Vape On !!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

Thanks for coming to let us know @CuttwoodJeff! My first international juices I vape back in the early days of my journey were Cuttwood Monster Melons and Unicorn Milk... I still have a couple of bottles of Monster Melons (which I picked up when I was in Vegas last year) and vape a tank full every now and again.


----------



## CuttwoodJeff (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for coming to let us know @CuttwoodJeff! My first international juices I vape back in the early days of my journey were Cuttwood Monster Melons and Unicorn Milk... I still have a couple of bottles of Monster Melons (which I picked up when I was in Vegas last year) and vape a tank full every now and again.



My pleasure Rob. I at least want to have some people aware of a mass growing problem within this community and more so be able to have them be able to let them have the real Cuttwood experience and great taste we have all come to enjoy. For the time being, i wouldn't purchase Cuttwood without verifying it through me. The neck wraps should be black and say authentic cuttwood. If it's a clear neck wrap, it's fake. Not to mention the label the fake ones use are our original labels from over 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (6/6/17)

Thanks for letting us know @CuttwoodJeff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

Thanks for this info @CuttwoodJeff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/6/17)

CuttwoodJeff said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I was directed here by one of our friends in the Vape Community in SA. My name is Jeff Evans and i service our (Cuttwood LLC) international markets. It has come to my attention for some time now that Cuttwood has been victim to Chinese counterfeit manufacturers, and that SA retailers choose to carry that product instead of paying a little bit more to provide you with our great flavors. I have lost all business into SA due to this problem. But it's not the business i'm worried about, i'm concerned that you get the wrong idea of what our product actually taste like. Many have come to enjoy the product we make and unfortunately is not around in SA anymore. I would strongly advise you not buying any Cuttwood from any retailer as i have not sold a single bottle into SA for quite some time now. If you know of any local shops that you would like to see it in, please feel free to have them give me an email as i would be happy to help. You all deserve to have the real stuff!!! We have undergone counterfeit measures to our product and will soon be putting authorized retailers on our website in other countries. I hope all is well to my friends down south, and Vape On !!!!!



That is a dangerous thing to say.

What about the SA retailers who purchase Cuttwood from reputable US wholesalers such as Ejuices.co, Ejuiceplug, Fuggingwholesale/Fuggin Vape Co etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CuttwoodJeff (8/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> That is a dangerous thing to say.
> 
> What about the SA retailers who purchase Cuttwood from reputable US wholesalers such as Ejuices.co, Ejuiceplug, Fuggingwholesale/Fuggin Vape Co etc



Not dangerous whatsoever. And who determine's any of those to be reputable? Specially if they don't follow our RRP policies. Neither of them buy from us directly either. Why would a retailer work with a distributor in the same country as the manufacture when they can just buy it direct for less, recieve the freshest stock, and have an authorized retailer sign to put up for their customers?

With the counterfeit problem being so bad, i'm sure the consumer which appreciate the little effort.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/6/17)

CuttwoodJeff said:


> Not dangerous whatsoever. And who determine's any of those to be reputable? Specially if they don't follow our RRP policies. Neither of them buy from us directly either. Why would a retailer work with a distributor in the same country as the manufacture when they can just buy it direct for less, recieve the freshest stock, and have an authorized retailer sign to put up for their customers?
> 
> With the counterfeit problem being so bad, i'm sure the consumer which appreciate the little effort.



Well to answer your question, Ruthless(Yeah not a fan either) have listed two of those as their official distributors. So yeah Ruthless for one think they are reputable enough and they have a strong brand.

One of those reputable wholesalers do actually list the MOQ, RRP conditions that have to be met and they also list the distributor and/or manufacturer which it came from.

I would assume a retailer, would prefer access to a wide variety of brands rather than to go direct. Delivery costs, convenience, etc.

Also there are vendors on here (One a diamond supporting vendor I think) that sell legitimate Cuttwood product. Saying that any Cuttwood products found in S.A. are fake could seriously damage their reputation thus a dangerous statement to make.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite (8/6/17)

Just on a side note, we purchase our Cuttwood products alongside Kilo and other international brands from a reputable source. Simply saying that stock being sold under RRP must be fake cannot be assumed. If we purchased these products a couple months back they carry a shelf life of lets say one year, thus if we get close to that expiry date we need to move the stock out in order to recover our investment in the product.

Any person that thinks we might be selling fakes are welcome to confirm our orders from our suppliers but legally and ethically we do not have to divulge where we source these products from.

Hope this helps..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CuttwoodJeff (9/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Well to answer your question, Ruthless(Yeah not a fan either) have listed two of those as their official distributors. So yeah Ruthless for one think they are reputable enough and they have a strong brand.
> 
> One of those reputable wholesalers do actually list the MOQ, RRP conditions that have to be met and they also list the distributor and/or manufacturer which it came from.
> 
> ...




I don't disagree with part of that, however i did not say any Cuttwood products in SA are fake, just that the chances are more likely than not. 

Just because Rutheless chooses to call them that, does not mean anything. It would be safe to know them better before claiming that. I have also seen more bad than good come from either of those two. 

The concept to buy more brands at one place is a great idea of course. But from my experience with these US distributors is more harm than good to be honest. Sad to say, but true.

But again i did not verify that any of them are fake, but merely stated to be cautious, and the only way to verify if it's real is for the retailers to work with us directly.


----------



## CuttwoodJeff (9/6/17)

Frostbite said:


> Just on a side note, we purchase our Cuttwood products alongside Kilo and other international brands from a reputable source. Simply saying that stock being sold under RRP must be fake cannot be assumed. If we purchased these products a couple months back they carry a shelf life of lets say one year, thus if we get close to that expiry date we need to move the stock out in order to recover our investment in the product.
> 
> Any person that thinks we might be selling fakes are welcome to confirm our orders from our suppliers but legally and ethically we do not have to divulge where we source these products from.
> 
> Hope this helps..



I agree with this for the most part. However, i did not assume anything to be fake. I was saying to be cautious. I get emails everyday about fake Cuttwood in SA. Was also told this forum is where i could state a claim. We are foregoing anti counterfeit measures and would highly suggest working with us directly. Jeff@Cuttwood.com I will explain more in email.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

